

Remember UReddit? Its next evolution, Open Compass, has started a Kickstarter - anastas
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1918344721/open-compass

======
bobdylan1
Love the concept, but I don't think you need 14 grand. You already have a huge
fanbase, and I'm willing to bet developers would love to help in building the
platform.

~~~
dylukes
I think there's a tendency to underestimate the cost of large scale projects.
Even a relatively 'simple' enterprise site can run a few thousand dollars,
just to cover a single designer and programmer's wages. Factor in the cost of
the hiring process, and the cost of building infrastructure (neither physical
servers, nor VPS, nor PaaS are cheap), and it's a very reasonable amount.

The point of his Kickstarter is to convert that fanbase into fungible
resources. Not every UReddit user is programmer, and of those, even fewer have
free time or the motivation to help out. This way anyone can contribute, even
indirectly. Moreover, have you ever worked on a large scale project? Having
lots of people involved is horrible. Something like this shouldn't have a team
of more than 3-5 people to start. Even GitHub only has 15 people on their
entire website team.

Source: I work at a design firm.

